# Weight Loss



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,


I know we have a weight loss thread on here somewhere but if i remember correctly it's a hidden thread that u need to request but i can't for the life of me remember who i need to ask??


Basically i'm just after a little support    I started the Cambridge diet last wed and was wondering if anyone else had done it/on it and if so had any tips on how to put up with the taste of the shakes/soups etc?? 
The first couple of days were fine but now most of them are making me feel sick everytime i drink one!! I have been good though and held my nose and just downed them as i know i must drink them and i mustn't skip any but it's pretty rank lol   


Sam xXx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Sam!

I think if you go to your profile, and then just above the "summary" banner there is "modify profile", the bottom item of the pull down menu is "group membership", you can join there.  

I hope I have explained it so it makes sense!!!

Good luck! 

Sue


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam - I put chilli and/or black pepper in the soups to make them taste better. I quite liked the shakes after a while so can't help there I'm afraid! After you see the weight falling off i'm sure they'll start tasting better!    XXX


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Sam,

I found the premade shakes taste a little better but they do cost more than the packets!  With the normal shakes I started just buying Vanilla and Choc and making them into hot drinks, with a spoonful of coffee.  I also use 300 ml of water rather than the amount stated on the packet

The Bellies area does have a Cambridge Diet area so I hope you manage to access it soon xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the fabby avise on the pepper/chilli in the soup and first weigh in tomorrow so hopefully that'll spur me on    Yes i have also found the choc and vanilla to be amongst the least offensive tasting lol!! 
Thanks Sue have sent a request   


Sam xXx


----------

